# Abga doe about to buy



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So found a abga doe if I buy her and breed her with buck that's not reg can I reg the kids.
Also what if the buck was bags and not the doe could I reg them


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Buck HAS to be registered in order to register any kids that he sires. 

Buck has to be 100% in order to have fullblood kids. Otherwise I think it's 96% or higher can be considered Purebred. 
If you breed a fullblood doe to a purebred buck you will still only have purebred kids.
Breed a registered buck to an unregistered doe and you get percentage kids.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

As Hoosier said, only kids out of a registered buck can be registered. They can not if the doe is and the buck is not. Buck kids must be a pretty high percentage in order to be registered and doe kids can be as low as 50%. 

IMHO, just starting out, you are better off to buy a good, registered buck and build your herd from there.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well shoot that bites....that means I got to sell my buck lol 

So if the buck is reg
And the doe is say half or whole boer
How do u prove that on her.
Couldn't any one just say she was full-blooded
And the kids be 100 percent.
The does I might get are a good deal 150-175 each and both parents are abga on site


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

No, even if the doe is FB, without registration all of her kids will be registered as 50%. If the buck is registered 100%fb. 50


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Sounds like they have great prices though!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

If both doe and buck are registered 100% FB, then the kids can be registered 100%. If the doe is 50% and the buck is 100%, then the DOE KIDS ONLY could be registered as 75% percentage Boer. The registration certificate is your proof that the does are registered as fullblood/purebred/percentage.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

When I talked to someone at abga if your buck is registered and your doe is not only the doelings can be registered none of the bucklings can be registered if the doe isn't registered. 

We have 2 unregistered does and a registered buck coming so I called to see what we were working with.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

make sure the doe comes with an application of registration signed by the breeders, and that htey own the sire and dam and that they are actually registered under their names. Also the doe is suppose to be tattooed by the breeder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds good going to look at them today.

Now I also found a buck that's abga reg to but here is the kicker they have paper work but never put in the name from we're they bought it so if I buy from them can I just take paper work and put in my name


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a pic of him he wants about 200-250 for him


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are the does what you all think of all three

Ill spend around 500-600 on all them


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

The papers will have to be transferred to their name and then to yours. Are they FB, percentage, or American FB? 

The buck looks nice and at that price, good.
I'm not crazy about the first doe. again though, depending on price, she may be good, the third doe is my favorite. I would buy her.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

How old are they? Check the udders too.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Buck is 3

How come I couldn't just sign my name to the papers if he has them and never put his name on them. He also had the cert. and transfer papers
The does both had triplets in January


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

As long as his name isn't written on them it may work. No promises though. There should be dates written but it may be fine.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

He said he is 100 percent


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Check the papers. As long as they are not filled out with his name, you may be fine. Just remember, copies won't work. It has to be the original, red copy of the papers or they won't accept them at all.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Read this, this kind of thing could occur.

http://goatbeat.net/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3598.0


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Seems like a low price for 3 registered goats. Hopefully they check out!! We have $1500 into 3 registered.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I saw those does on line for sale. I'd definitely verify age, and make sure the registration papers are legit and in the sellers name. 
I'm tired tonight, so I probably missed it if it was mentioned, but what registry are all these goats registered with?

If the buck isn't in the sellers name I'd be cautious, check his registration paper and make sure the previous owner did sign it. Kind of like an 'open title' on a car. 
Otherwise you'll have issues getting him registered.


----------

